# What is the best online digital photo printing site?



## kuhaikid (Sep 11, 2006)

I was wondering where the best place to print out my digital photos would be? I have checked out these sites and I was wondering if i could get some feedback or suggestions.

CVS.com
shutterfly
snapfish
whoblinked.com

Your help would be appreciated! Thanks!

Shuan


----------



## table1349 (Sep 12, 2006)

http://www.mpix.com/


----------



## oldnavy170 (Sep 12, 2006)

I used snapfish and thought the pics were great and cheap!  I am printing my own photo now and I am enjoying that so much more.


----------



## KevinR (Sep 13, 2006)

The 2 I have used is MPIX and MyPhotoPipe.
Both where good, but I really like MPIX and they ship quick in the Midwest.


----------



## hovis (Sep 13, 2006)

Personally I use Photobox - I know they're UK based, but they'll mail anywhere, fast, cheap, and damn good quality....


----------



## Orrin (Sep 13, 2006)

kuhaikid said:
			
		

> I was wondering where the best place to print out my digital photos would be? I have checked out these sites and I was wondering if i could get some feedback or suggestions.
> CVS.com
> shutterfly
> snapfish
> ...



I use EZPrints (http://ezprints.com/. The quality
is excellent and their site is easy to use.


----------



## boris152 (Sep 13, 2006)

Nobody suggests KodakGallery? I'm not knowlegible enough to know good vs. so-so prints when I see them . . .


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 13, 2006)

Another vote for mpix.com


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 13, 2006)

boris152 said:
			
		

> Nobody suggests KodakGallery?



I haven't seen their prints, but their photo books are nice.


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Sep 14, 2006)

Ditto again for mpix.  Used them many times and always get good quality prints, shipped nicely and securely.


----------



## danalec99 (Sep 14, 2006)

Yet another vote for Mpix.com. :thumbup:

I use KodakGallery.com prints for snapshots. The main difference is the paper.
KodakGallery uses 'Kodak PerfectTouch Paper'. It's fine for snapshots. 
Mpix uses 'Kodak Professional Endura'. One can see/feel the difference. Click here for more info on two other papers they offer and the price list.



			
				ksmattfish said:
			
		

> but their photo books are nice.


Yeah, I saw one y'day and it was cool. 

I've never liked prints from KodakGallery.com before they bought out Ofoto.
Kodak has heavily invested in the printing business. Check out Kodak Creative Network for their new goodies.


----------



## bpantell (Oct 26, 2007)

This may be a silly question; but, here it goes anyways...  Is Endura paper just for printing from negatives?  Or can I use it to print from an inkjet with pictures from my digital slr?

Thanks in advance,
B


----------



## usayit (Oct 27, 2007)

mpix.com


----------



## fido dog (Oct 27, 2007)

I use White House Custom Color and have been VERY happy with them. The shipping is real fast and the quality is excellent. They do a truly proffesional job. I'm impressed with packaging as well. No envelopes. Everything is boxed, even for one 8x10. The software is real easy to use so be carefull. I have found myself ordering 24x36's after a few beers........This sure would look nice big....hehe.:mrgreen:

I give them a big thumbs up. :thumbup:

Check them out at www.whcc.com


----------



## RacePhoto (Oct 30, 2007)

You can shoot me for this one, but Walgreens has online uploading of images and you can go pick them up in an hour, just down the street from your home.

I'm only adding this for 4x6 and 5x7 prints, even though I have had some 8x10s make for test prints. They use Fuji and Kodak kiosks if you go to the store.

Most of this is automated, so it doesn't matter if you go to CVS, Walgreens, or some of the photo shops. They are mostly using the same Fuji equipment.

Best around here is across town and uses dye-sublimation printers, and personally I like the way the prints look. Some people don't.

But if you want 19c prints (or is it 16c now?) head for Walmart, Sam's, the corner pharmacy, or anyplace else and you'll get fine photos. What they won't do, is color correction and anything more than just putting them in the machine and popping them out. So you need to make sure that what you give them is exactly what you want. (also some places don't have a clue how to run their equipment, so after one batch you'll want to find a better one)

This is where some the mail places will beat them every time.

Like everything else, it all depends on what you want and if you want to pay for it.


----------



## fido dog (Oct 30, 2007)

RacePhoto said:


> You can shoot me for this one, but Walgreens has online uploading of images and you can go pick them up in an hour, just down the street from your home.
> 
> I'm only adding this for 4x6 and 5x7 prints, even though I have had some 8x10s make for test prints. They use Fuji and Kodak kiosks if you go to the store.
> 
> ...


I'm guilty of using Walgreens....hehe. I'm in TX and mom is in CA. I uploaded a file and she picked up an 8x10 a thousand miles away an hour later. I asked her about the quality and she said it was great. I wouldn't use it for my stuff I sell, but for speedy things they are just fine. Also.....check with your local labs. The lab across the street from me has file uploading and it seems like more family owned labs are offering this service. Support your local business.


----------



## NJMAN (Oct 30, 2007)

MPIX.COM all the way.  Im sorry, but the quality of walgreens, walmart, and the other cheapies just do not cut it, unless your satisfied with average looking snapshots.  

mpix also has a bill to and ship to address on their order form, so they will ship your photos anywhere you like if you specify where you want them shipped.


----------



## RacePhoto (Oct 31, 2007)

NJMAN said:


> MPIX.COM all the way.  Im sorry, but the quality of walgreens, walmart, and the other cheapies just do not cut it, unless your satisfied with average looking snapshots.
> 
> mpix also has a bill to and ship to address on their order form, so they will ship your photos anywhere you like if you specify where you want them shipped.



I'm not sure if this is true or the perception that labs want to sell us. The truly good ones, do color correction and maintain their equipment, and have pride in their work. Some others are nothing more than a fancy name, using identical equipment as Sam's Club, Walgreens and CVS. 

I suppose the only way to find out, is like we used to do with Sundance, Cook and the rest of the mail photo places. Send the same 10 images to 10 places and compare what comes back. Otherwise, I admit, I'm only writing my personal opinion here.

That opinion is that unless someone is inept, or the equipment is out of order, you'll find little difference between your corner discount drug store and many of the web based photo services.

Professional labs, do turn out better results, and you'll get what you pay for. Discount places are generally all about the same.

mpix does color correction (for a little more) and uses laser printers. They will do discount prints, without correction for the same price as your corner store. Looks like a winner if you are set on internet photo processing.

White House Custom: "All prints 11x14 and smaller are printed on one of our Kodak RP30s. Prints larger than 11x14 will be printed on either a Durst                      Theta 50 or Theta 76, depending on the largest print size ordered." The RP30 is a laser printer.

Durst Theta 50 - With a resolution of 200 ppi or 400 ppi, can handle print sizes from 10x15 cm/4x6 up to 50x75 cm/20x30 as well as panoramic prints. Exposure is on KODAK PROFESSIONAL ENDURA Papers and Display Media.

*Theta 76*features a high-speed LED imager

Fuji printer that you'll find at Black's, Wolf, Walgreens, CVS, wherever: 







                 Printing method: Dye Sublimation Thermal Transfer. 3-color faces progressive printing (yellow, magenta, and cyan) and surface lamination





                 Print's resolution: 300 x 300 DPI (DPI: Dots per inch)                





                 Gradations: 256 - 24 bits for each color (About 16.7 million colors)


----------



## kate willams (Mar 4, 2016)

I found Shapco is the best printing services. It produces the highest-quality print communications, reliably and consistently, for customers across the globe. They offer different capabilities like offset printing, digital printing etc..


----------



## table1349 (Mar 4, 2016)

After 9 years I doubt that the OP cares.  They have probably found a printer they like by now.


----------



## jaomul (Mar 5, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> After 9 years I doubt that the OP cares.  They have probably found a printer they like by now.



To be fair it was the OPs first post. Probably didn't see how old the post was.Jeez give someone a chance to figure out how the site works before being a smart ass


----------



## table1349 (Mar 5, 2016)

jaomul said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > After 9 years I doubt that the OP cares.  They have probably found a printer they like by now.
> ...



The poster prior to you also posted to a zombie thread for their first post.  





It's everyones duty to stop zombie threads.


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 5, 2016)

What? Why are my threads under attack because they necro'd?


----------



## Peeb (Mar 5, 2016)

And if you post a question already asked you get: use the search function

So many ways to win on the interwebz


----------



## table1349 (Mar 5, 2016)

Peeb said:


> And if you post a question already asked you get: use the search function
> 
> So many ways to win on the interwebz


Only if you start with your question with, _"I search the forum but couldn't find a similar thread so Which is better Canon or Nikon?"_


----------



## Peeb (Mar 5, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Peeb said:
> 
> 
> > And if you post a question already asked you get: use the search function
> ...


Chevy. No, wait- Ford


----------



## table1349 (Mar 5, 2016)

Peeb said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Peeb said:
> ...


Hyundai,  I hear they have a mirrorless version now.


----------

